# Best way to thaw frozen shrimp



## texasgirl

Is it better to thaw raw frozen shrimp in the frig or in cold water?


----------



## Andy M.

I always thaw shrimp in cold running water because it's very quick and I don't have to plan ahead.  It will go from -10F to the temperature of the water in about 10-15 minutes depending on the size of the shrimp.


----------



## HanArt

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I always thaw shrimp in cold running water because it's very quick and I don't have to plan ahead. It will go from -10F to the temperature of the water in about 10-15 minutes depending on the size of the shrimp.


 
Yep, that's the way I do it too!


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks, I figured that was the best way,  but, wanted to make sure. Theres 5 1/2 lbs and I didn't want to mess up.


----------



## Otter

I tend to defrost most things in the refer. With shrimp, however, they seem to get waterlogged due to sitting in the dissolved ice water for a prolonged time. With 5.5 lbs, I would definitely pass on the refer and go the sink route.


----------



## daisy

It's best to defrost seafood, including fish, in milk, in the fridge. For some reason, the milk returns the 'freshly caught' flavour that seafood loses after being frozen. You can use the soaking-milk to make a white sauce afterwards, if desired, to serve with the seafood.


----------



## kitchenelf

daisy said:
			
		

> It's best to defrost seafood, including fish, in milk, in the fridge. For some reason, the milk returns the 'freshly caught' flavour that seafood loses after being frozen. You can use the soaking-milk to make a white sauce afterwards, if desired, to serve with the seafood.



That's very interesting daisy - I will try that next time I thaw seafood.  The white sauce has to be great!!!!


----------



## cats

Daisy - That's an interesting method using milk when defrosting fish. I've never heard or read of that. Does it work for all seafood?  We generally eat froz. shrimp and scallops here, but fresh tilapia otherwise. I do think I would toss out the milk afterwards tho'.


----------



## RosCoe

Back when I  used to fish a lot milk was the way we did it. It would remove any fishy taste from filets and was really good for big redfish. 
Ross


----------



## lyndalou

I have used milk to soak anchovy fillets , but I have never heard of thawing seafood or any fish in it. Very interesting. I think I'd also toss the milk afterward.


----------



## GB

I have heard of soaking fish in milk, but not thawing in milk. Very interesting indeed!


----------



## crmos8

I had a newbie line cook once that decided that if cold running water was good for thawing green shrimp, hot water could only be better. He tried it once...........just once.


----------



## masteraznchefjr

crmos8 said:
			
		

> I had a newbie line cook once that decided that if cold running water was good for thawing green shrimp, hot water could only be better. He tried it once...........just once.


 
lol. 

i microwave to defrost sometimes if im in a hurry. if im not ill just leave it in the fridge to thaw


----------

